

Don't Email Me Without: 1) Agenda 2) Times (please) - philco
http://meeteor.posterous.com/email-etiquette-part-iii-remove-the-work

======
chris_gogreen
I hate meetings and am one of those who refuse them if I don't know why I am
being asked to attend. If something is serious enough to require a face to
face, then it warrants a few details about the topic. No chance of a reply if
you cant say when you want to meet, because I can fill my day with productive
tasks and meetings easily, no room for meetings with vague times or topics.
I'm with you on this.

~~~
philco
Totally right there with you. Pretty arrogant to want to meet without an
agenda!

